
Show HN: Feedback required for Side project - nautical
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lightqa.com&#x2F;<p>I have been working on a side project and need your feedback . The website is a place where you can post QA tasks ( by specifying your website&#x2F;app and steps to follow ) and testers complete those tasks (on different devices) and submit reports.
======
zython
What do you want feedback on ? The site looks nice, havent made an account
yet, as I dont have the need for a service like this, but I mean if it works,
I can see it being successful.

------
nautical
Link : [https://lightqa.com/](https://lightqa.com/)

